# Filtering Red Wine



## bluecorporal (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be ready to bottle my first batch of red wine in the next 7-10 days. 
I have made batches of white and blush wines and filtered them before bottling to get the "polished" finish, and was wondering if there would be any noticeable advantage in filtering a red wine?

Thanks

Doug


----------



## MN-winer (Sep 16, 2010)

I've filtered and not filtered reds and I don't think it makes much of a difference based on what I've seen. The first few kits I did I filtered so I could bottle quicker and drink, but the others I decided that I would have them wait in a carboy for a while and let the dust settle - so to speak.
I don't think filtering affects the flavor. I only did it to avoid sediment falling out on my first baby (wine). Now, I think a little sediment is fine and a sign of a good wine (my opinion). 
Going forward I'm only filtering the whites.


----------



## proksy (Sep 16, 2010)

I am wondering about filtering my batches of wine as well once they get to that point. I'm new to this and only on day 5. I guess my thinking is if the wine doesn't clear up on its own in a few months then I will filter it but what kind of filter should I use. I hear people using cheese cloth, what do you all use?


----------



## Dugger (Sep 16, 2010)

I have filtered most of my wines ( kits), red & white, and one advantage is that you can get to the last drop of wine in the carboy without worrying about getting sediment in the bottles. A disadvantage is that you have to be careful about getting a filter taste in your first bottle or two. Also you have to clean it and there is a cost involved. I don't think there is a difference in the taste whether filtered or not. I will filter all my whites but reds I can go either way when the time comes.
prosky - there are two main types I am aware of - the Erofilter style that I use ( uses 8" round pads) and the buon vino type ( uses smaller square pads) - the euro one is less expensive. Home made types using water filter cartridges are also used.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't filter any wine unless they are completely clear of any sediment. If you age the wine long enough they will clear on their own. A filter will give them a polished look. Reds generally are not filtered.


----------



## robie (Sep 16, 2010)

Unless you want to bottle very soon after clearing and you are worrying about dropping more sediment, or unless your reds looks a little cloudy in the glass, filtering reds is not needed.


----------



## xoltri (Sep 16, 2010)

I've filtered all of the kits I've made and it makes a noticeable difference in the appearance of the wine. I have a buon vino minijet and use the #2 filters exclusively for reds and whites. I highly doubt it changes the flavor, if you're concerned run some RO water though the pads first. That will suck any flavors out of the pads for sure.

I give some wine as gifts and have company over that drink our wine. People may already have some negative opinions about home made wine so I don't want them to be put off by cloudy red or white wine...presentation is almost as important as taste.

The only things I don't filter are my beer because I bottle condition. I also made an apfelwein that I didn't filter and you could tell even in small amounts. I'll filter the next batch for sure.


----------



## proksy (Sep 16, 2010)

I kind of have to agree with that. I am new to making wine but I have friends and family who make batches every year and there was a white wine that someone made that tasted great but was cloudy and no one drank it but me, and it was great, if I were blind I would have never knew the differnece between that and some more pricier bottles at the store. I have decided that I will filter at some capacity, at least through a cheeze cloth or coffee filter.


----------



## xoltri (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't think that a coffee filter will take the haze out of wine. You'll need a 1 micron filter to really add polish. A better option, if you don't want to purchase a wine filter machine, would be to see if you can rent one locally.


----------



## robie (Sep 17, 2010)

I have heard of home wine makers using whole house filters, which you can buy at most home builder stores like Lowes. I don't know what the filtration size is, but from all indications, they do a pretty decent job at polishing.


----------



## proksy (Sep 17, 2010)

xoltri said:


> I don't think that a coffee filter will take the haze out of wine. You'll need a 1 micron filter to really add polish. A better option, if you don't want to purchase a wine filter machine, would be to see if you can rent one locally.



I was totally thinking of using a 1 or 2 micron filter. I've used those before in a vat used to clean auto parts when I was a mechanic. Thanks for the tip. I bought some bargin wines I found on antiwinesnob.com at a store and ran into someone that makes wine and they referred me to a wine/brew shop some 20min away from where I live. I might roll by there and see what I can afford.


----------

